# Detective Christopher Simpson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Christopher Simpson*

Chesterfield Police Department, Missouri

End of Watch: Tuesday, February 12, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 35 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 2/12/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Detective Christopher Simpson died after suffering a medical emergency while participating in physical fitness training at the department's fitness center.

Detective Simpson had served with the Chesterfield Police Department for 25 years and served in law enforcement for a total of 35 years. He had previously served with the Maplewood Police Department and the Berkeley Police Department. He is survived by his wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Ray Johnson
Chesterfield Police Department
690 Chesterfield Parkway West
Chesterfield, MO 63017

Phone: (636) 537-3000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21674-detective-christopher-simpson#ixzz2KtJ8L8b8


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Simpson


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

R.I.P. Detective Simpson


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace detective


----------

